# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess their ethnicity

## Hawk

1. 



2.

----------


## Mordred

Quick question, do they have an admixture or are they pure ethnic to their country?

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hawk

> Quick question, do they have an admixture or are they pure ethnic to their country?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


pure ethnic to their country.

----------


## Mordred

> pure ethnic to their country.


Thanks. 
I'll take a shot on N. Macedonians slash Bulgarians. 
It's a tricky one though. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## mitty

They don't look the same nationality to me.

I think the one in the second picture looks Bulgarian.

----------


## Hawk

First guy is somewhere from Europe.

Second guy somewhere from West Asia/Caucasus.

----------


## Mordred

> First guy is somewhere from Europe.
> 
> Second guy somewhere from West Asia/Caucasus.


You don't even know who they are? LOL 
What kind of questions is this. Kind of pointless, don't you think? 


Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk

----------


## Hawk

> You don't even know who they are? LOL 
> What kind of questions is this. Kind of pointless, don't you think? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


I didn't said i don't know, i just pointed their generic regions where they come from. I will reveal latter.

----------


## Mordred

> I didn't said i don't know, i just pointed their generic regions where they come from. I will reveal latter.


Oh, okay gotcha 

So as I wrote earlier, the first guy N. Macedonia. 
The second Georgia (country).

Edit: The second guy has a bit more "asiatic" eyes from what I have seen in Georgians, been in Tbilisi two times working but it was almost 20 years ago so my memory is a bit clouded. Well it's just a guess anyway. 


Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Duarte

My impressions: 
Both have the same kind of facial lobes, chin, lips and beard. Seems that both have almond eyes with hazelnut iris (the light in the photo is not very good to hit that point). The main difference between the two lies at the top of the skull. The first is brachycephalic like Emmanuel Mácron, the second is not.

Cheers to all.

----------


## Hawk

> My impressions: 
> Both have the same kind of facial lobes, chin, lips and beard. Seems that both have almond eyes with hazelnut iris (the light in the photo is not very good to hit that point). The main difference between the two lies at the top of the skull. The first is brachycephalic like Emmanuel Mácron, the second is not.
> 
> Cheers to all.


Which regions do u think they can pass?

----------


## Duarte

> Which regions do u think they can pass?


I find it difficult to characterize people within modern groups. I would just say that they are European or look like Europeans.  :Good Job: 

PS: Anyway, I believe that they pass well in the south of Europe and also in the center of Europe, considered the most evident phenotype. Cheers :)

----------


## Mordred

> I find it difficult to characterize people within modern groups. I would just say that they are European or look like Europeans. 
> 
> PS: Anyway, I believe that they pass well in the south of Europe and also in the center of Europe, considered the most evident phenotype. Cheers :)


Duarte, may I ask what you consider as central europe and northern europe?

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Duarte

Southeast France, Swiss, Bavaria, Austria, Hungary, Slovenia, North Italy I consider as Central Europe.

----------


## Mordred

> Southeast France, Swiss, Bavaria, Austria, Hungary, Slovenia, North Italy I consider as Central Europe.


Thanks. I do understand that non europeans would have this definition. Nothing wrong with it since my American friends would do the same. 
I think europeans would have a different definition but that's only a matter of where you live. 

If I lived in the Americas I would probably choose the same. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Duarte

> Thanks. I do understand that non europeans would have this definition. Nothing wrong with it since my American friends would do the same. 
> I think europeans would have a different definition but that's only a matter of where you live. 
> 
> If I lived in the Americas I would probably choose the same. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


No problem dear friend. The European Union classifies in the way of map below, I think. But the EU criteria is economics and and not ethnics. Cheers.

----------


## Mordred

> No problem dear friend. The European Union classifies in the way of map below, I think. But the EU criteria is economics and and not ethnics. Cheers.


Thanks for the map, I've never seen it before. Indeed a different definition from what I've been taught. I guess things are changing over time. 

EDIT: When I went to Uni in the beginning of the 90's we used the following definition back then, see the first map:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centra...pe?wprov=sfla1

And in elementary school back in mid seventies our maps depicted central Europe with only five countries; East and West Germany, Poland, Austria and Czechoslovakia. I think that depiction has to do with that Sweden measures from the tip of the ultimate north and then the ultimate south. On the continent they measure differently and that's probably why we would have different views on this. 



Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Hawk

1. Bosnian.

2. Armenian.

----------


## Mordred

> 1. Bosnian.
> 
> 2. Armenian.


Wowawewa. Thanks Progon. I must say I was pretty close in my second attempt. I was hesitant between Georgia or Armenia on the second guy, really. But the thing is, in the picture the guys eyes seem more "asiatic" than Armenian. Whatever, thanks for a good game. Waiting for more 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------

